# What is Your Real Age?



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Take the test and find out.
http://www.poodwaddle.com/realage.swf

As for me:
Biological Age: 42
Real Age: 41.5

Average Life Expectancy: 75
My Life Expectancy: 75.5

I have 12,200 days remaining.

My mother is alive and going strong at 81 and my dad died of congestive heart failure(due to complications of diabetes) at 67, so 75.5 sounds good as long as I am healthy and not having to pop a ton of prescription drugs(with all their side effects) just to stay alive and make it to 75.5.

I just got my blood test results from the doctor a few days ago. 3 years ago, I was a real Homer Simpson - didn't do any exercise at all, ate all kinds of junk, was severly overweight and when I went for my blood test, I thought I would pay for my lazy lifestyle with bad blood results. I was sure, I would be diagnosed with diabetes, high cholestorol, high triglycerides etc. Surprisingly, the doctor told me blood test results were ideal indicating no problems and to come back in 3 years. I felt that I was lucky and dodged a bullet, so I started exercising daily, cut out junk food, and started to consume more fish, chicken breast, and vegetables, and even my energy levels increased.

So, I was sure that my blood test results would be even better 3 years later. Instead, the numbers are worse off now than they were 3 years ago. Go figure. Some things just seem to defy logic. The only explanation I have is that I inherited my dad's genes and am paying for it. Exercise and good diet can only compensate for bad genes to a point. So for those who had the good fortune to have no family history of any health problems, consider yourselves lucky.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

12.3yrs>average expectancy, but this is still depressing (you're either going to die or have no fun living slightly longer)


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, my biological and real age match 35

I can expect to live to 74 (a little young for my family history, but oh well, and my dad just turned 74, so I hope that is no bad sign, but he doesn't participate in extreme sports as I do so that might get him an extra 5 years on earth).

and I get 142000 more days on this planet.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Well my results are:
Biological age 33
Real age 12.2
Average life expectancy 74
Your life expectancy 94.8
I'm just wondering, if my real age is so young why do my joints insist on creaking so much? I swear the ground is getting further away every year.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Real cool, It said i Will live to be 92.

But not as cool as my great Grandma, My moms Side, Her Moms Mom is still alive and can i SAY she 94. And she Can Climb Stairs up to the 6th floor faster then me. She is like a fast Mouse. My Mom Dad side Mom is still alive too, Though not doing to good, She is 104 and Sitting in bed

IM guess i have a long life ahead of me since im only 16


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

I thought it was honest to say I "relax frequently" because I have my nice tanks to stare at when needed


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Biological age - 49 (well not until next week...)
Real age - 45.6
Average life expectancy - 76
My life expectancy - 79.4
11,100 more days to live.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Biological age: 29
Real Age: 4 (!)
Average life expectancy: 74
My life expectancy: 99
I have 25600 more days to live. 

I certainly *look* older than age 4!!!!


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

That was entertaining, but at the same time kind of creepy when it told me I have approximately how many days left on this earth. Well at any rate here goes:

Biological age: 27
Real age: 12.9
Avg. Life Expectancy: 74
Your (my) Life Expectancy: 88.1
Days left: 22300


DAMN, I only got another 60 years left!!! hehehe!!!:heh:


----------



## nanobettaman (Sep 6, 2007)

Biological - 29

Real Age - 35.8

Heh, going downhill fast.


----------



## enzo (Aug 19, 2006)

biological age: 19
real age: 10.3

...interesting.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Biological age: 54 (in 2 weeks)
Real age: 48.5
Avg life ex: 77
Your life ex: 82.5
10,400 more days to go.

Seems a little on the lower side since father still alive at 84 and mom lived to 86. I guess I drive too much according to them. Interesting.


----------



## critter333294 (Apr 15, 2007)

LOL. At least i'm going to live a bit long?

Biological Age: 17
Real Age: 11.2
Avg. Life: 74
My Life Expectancy: 79.8

I can expect to live 22,900 more days


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I guess where I dropped a few years was when I got to the smoking and drinking thing.... Luckily I eat healthy and have other good habits that brought the points back up.

The parents age thing is mixed though. My Dad passed away at age 52 from his 4th heart attack (back in 1976 when they didn't have the technology they do today), and my Mom lived until she was 78, and passed away due to cancer that the docs missed....

I guess we should all live our lives to it's fullest today since we never know what tomorrow will bring. I've had some friends die at a young age in accidents (including a brother), so it makes a person think about the things we take for granted a little more.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Geez I was doing great til the last 3 questions. Then my life expectancy dropped to 63. I think it all depends on genetics. My grandfather is in his early 80's and has been smoking over a pack a day for over 60 years. He can't sit still and still does a part time job just to keep busy.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

mikenas102 said:


> ... I think it all depends on genetics...


Lol, sad but so true . If it probably wasn't for eating healthier and excercising daily, I would probably already be 6 feet under regardless of what this life expectancy calculator says. And aging and bad genes don't mix well. It seems bad genes seem to play out their programming as you get older. Oh well, what can you do. Life your life to the fullest, do the best that you can healthwise, and leave the rest to God. And if you do that and something happens to shorten your life, then I guess it was destiny, fate, Karma, or whatever you want to call it and you really cannot defend against that.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

It is a bit creepy . . . oh well:

Biological Age: 21

Real Age: -.100000003 (huh?)

Life Expectancy: 95.1

Well, My grand uncle Laurence just turned *101* (and still walking around and doing his taxes) despite being a previous smoker and everything . . . anyway, no one on either side of the family dies before their 80's, and a couple of my grandpa's siblings are still kicking in their 90's (though Grandpa died from cancer at 82).

Meh, if I take care of myself, I should have a ways to go. :/


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

It is amazing the 'points' you get for being happily married!


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm shocked!

Biological Age: 33
Real Age: 22 - I sure feel older than this!
My life expectancy: 85 - I'm not going to share this with the wife, it may drop to 33! 

Brian


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

biological age 47

real age 48.3

my life exp 74.7

I quit smoking two years ago. Now if I could loose 20 pounds I would be better off. My Dad is 86.


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

all i can say is don't put you take risks on the last question, it jumped me from 22 to 27.9 

biological age 23
real age 27.9
my life expectancy 69.1

kinda sucks lol


----------



## Beasts (Apr 14, 2006)

Next question - how valid are the results? I'm 59 and my result indicates that I should live to be 98.8. I'm definitely going to have to start saving more money for retirement!
Beasts


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Beasts said:


> Next question - how valid are the results? I'm 59 and my result indicates that I should live to be 98.8. I'm definitely going to have to start saving more money for retirement!
> Beasts


I wouldn't put too much faith in it, I just posted it for fun. It is a program that appears to be based on "some" factors that are known to effect life expectancy and longevity. As a theoretical model that does not take into effect all factors, I doubt that it is 100% accurate. Just how accurate, that is a good question.


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

hmm...i might have messed up...my age is 15 but my "real" age is -0.7.....

my life expectancy is 89.7!!wooo!!
i gots me 27300 more days!how should i use em??lol


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

Biological age: 33
Real Age: 22.6

Life Expectancy: 84.4 years (18,800 left)


----------

